# Chilean Grapes and Juice



## kwb1963 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I drove a few hours North to Harford Winery in Forrest Hill, MD to buy Chilean grapes last spring. Also bought California grapes there this fall. With all the talk about Chilean grapes this coming spring, I'm considering my options. First of all, who ships grapes and how does that work with temp control? Is it expensive? Second, for the whites, is there any difference in buying grapes and pressing them yourself or just buying the juice? 

Last year I had the winery crush and press my Chilean Viognier. But I took the crushed Malbec and Syrah home and pressed those by hand after fermentation. That whole pressing by hand thing drove me to buy a small press. I used the press on the California whites and reds I made this fall. but I wonder if buying the whites already pressed is much different.

Ken


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ken, sounds like you're a bit south of me. Near Richmond, maybe? I too am looking for a "local" source. Harford was about the closest place I've seen. The other day, I stumbled on a site for the Washington Area Winemakers and notice that they had ordered grapes from CA last fall. I'm going to try and contact them as well. They are at washingtonwinemakers.org

M&M Grapes has frozen must and ships that.


----------



## novalou (Feb 2, 2013)

kwb1963 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I drove a few hours North to Harford Winery in Forrest Hill, MD to buy Chilean grapes last spring. Also bought California grapes there this fall. With all the talk about Chilean grapes this coming spring, I'm considering my options. First of all, who ships grapes and how does that work with temp control? Is it expensive? Second, for the whites, is there any difference in buying grapes and pressing them yourself or just buying the juice?
> 
> ...



I purchase juice for all my whites. Unless you want to experiment with different maceration times with the skins, just buy the juice.


----------



## kwb1963 (Feb 2, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Ken, sounds like you're a bit south of me. Near Richmond, maybe? I too am looking for a "local" source. Harford was about the closest place I've seen. The other day, I stumbled on a site for the Washington Area Winemakers and notice that they had ordered grapes from CA last fall. I'm going to try and contact them as well. They are at washingtonwinemakers.org
> 
> M&M Grapes has frozen must and ships that.



I'm in Southern Maryland, Boatboy. Leonardtown to be exact. I would interested in going in on a group purchase, so I'll check out the link you provided. Thanks!


----------



## kwb1963 (Feb 2, 2013)

Novalou, where do you get your juice, and have any adjustments been made to it? I figured it would make little difference. I press the whites off their skins within a few hours of crush. Then I let them settle out and rack the clear juice before starting fermentation. Haven't tried any other way yet.


----------



## novalou (Feb 2, 2013)

kwb1963 said:


> Novalou, where do you get your juice, and have any adjustments been made to it? I figured it would make little difference. I press the whites off their skins within a few hours of crush. Then I let them settle out and rack the clear juice before starting fermentation. Haven't tried any other way yet.



I'm in northeast Ohio. The Chilean juice was purchased from Grape and Granary in Akron Ohio. They get Chilean grapes too. The acids came in on the low sides so the winemaker can make final adjustments. I did add sugar to bump up the alcohol a bit.


----------



## Rock (Feb 10, 2013)

M&M Juice grape.com Are in Hartford and get fresh chilean grapes,They also have a huge cooler they store in.I have purchesed them in the past few years.The Grapes have been in great shape,the wine is even better.Some excellent Malbec and Syrah grapes last year,This wine is turning out fantastic.


----------

